# My Wolf/Malamute Puppy



## PeachCream (Feb 22, 2013)

This is my baby! my love and joy!

I have rescued a few hybrids both coyote and wolf so I already have experience and a lot of knowledge on these animals. I would not say he's a really high content but does have some wolf in his genes from both parents. Most people will ask if he's a husky or german shepherd mix, he is wolf and malamute though. I got him flown to me by plane... heck I never got to fly yet lol!

I want to point out he is very low content so basically still very much a dog mix like a tamskan or native Indian dog.

Here are his photos, the one where he's on the bed is the first day I got him. You can see how his coat has changed color. He's a big goofy puppy and has a very close bond with me.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Cute puppy good luck and hope you have enough rawhide bones for him


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

He's super cute. Especially in that first picture.


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

I just died from sheer cuteness. What's his name?


----------



## Sparkelina (Feb 1, 2013)

what a cute boy!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

He's a very cute pup. Do you have any pictures of the parents? He cant have much wolf in there being born this time of year. Plus I'm not seeing a lot either.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

He is a very handsome puppy.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Cute! He actually looks a lot like my GSD I had growing up. She had very similar color before she lightened up into more of a white/gray/black coat. Made her look wolfish but she was a purebred GSD!


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

I think it's a normal variation for some Shepherds to go through a color variation as they get older. But some don't seem to. My sister's German Shepherd, (ACK) registered didn't really go through that color variation.. She could be just the exception though. 

I also agree with Cindy. Though I wonder...could it be a low -no content? I see a lot of German Shepherd in there though.


----------



## mlindsay (Jan 14, 2012)

I dont see much wolf in him. Hes adorable but is probably more of a german shepherd/nothern breed mix then a wolfdog. High contents arent born this early, they are born in the spring months as both high content males and females are only fertile in the winter months.


----------



## PeachCream (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind comments, just to answer some of your questions.

His name is Essence, 

Cindy23323, if you would like photos of the parents I would be happy to send them in a private message as I don't want to post online because they are not mine. I also agree with you on the time of year he was born is for sure a sign he is not a very high content. 

The things I find that separate him from a dog would be his behavior, very shy and will not go up anyone but me. He will use whining, growling and howling as communication. The way he walks and stands with his 2 front paws together would be his wolf genes, also if he's chewing on something or growling he has a line of wrinkles on top that I've only seen displayed in hybrids and wolves in the wild. Everything else though is malamute, especially his ears lol. I've rescued a lot of german shepherds and mixes but don't believe he has any in him, his legs are much too long.

Here are 2 more photos of him to show his build, sorry about the floor! My mother was trying to retouch the tiles by ripping them out lol.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Sure would love for you to send me the pics of the parents either private message, or even my email address which is [email protected]

As far as line of wrinkles I have no idea what you're referring too, and I have two very high content animals. And two front paws together? Thats not a wolf trait unless you're just referring to a really narrow chest, which I can't make out by any of the pics you have shared right now.


----------



## PeachCream (Feb 22, 2013)

Cindy23323 said:


> Sure would love for you to send me the pics of the parents either private message, or even my email address which is [email protected]
> 
> As far as line of wrinkles I have no idea what you're referring too, and I have two very high content animals. And two front paws together? Thats not a wolf trait unless you're just referring to a really narrow chest, which I can't make out by any of the pics you have shared right now.


Yes sorry I meant the narrow chest, I sent the photos of his parents. If you could PM me what you think about how much percent they have it would be great. I know low content pups are usually born with distinctive dog markings, clear see through nails and they have smaller pink paws.

Your hybrids look beautiful. You definitely have more experience in higher content animals. 

Here is a photo from google of how I see the wrinkles more distinctively on his muzzle.

http://img2.photographersdirect.com/img/19309/wm/pd1232658.jpg


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

PeachCream said:


> Yes sorry I meant the narrow chest, I sent the photos of his parents. If you could PM me what you think about how much percent they have it would be great. I know low content pups are usually born with distinctive dog markings, clear see through nails and they have smaller pink paws.
> 
> Your hybrids look beautiful. You definitely have more experience in higher content animals.
> 
> ...


Do you only see those wrinkles when he is growling, or snarling? Because... all dogs have those wrinkles when they curl their lips like that. Even my spaniel mix does and she's not part wolf!


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

SJ doesn't have wrinkles...because like..he never growls. EVER.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Like Syd said all dogs have those wrinkles.
http://images.petsadviser.com.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/snarling-dog.png
The parents are pretty but if theres, wolf in them its very little, I see a lot of mal in the liter colored animal and in the black there is definately quite abit of gsd there along with something else, but as far as wolf, if there's any its not very much at all by looking at the pics of the parents.
I definately wouldnt go around telling everyone you have a wolfdog either beings you're living in a illegal area.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Cindy23323 said:


> Like Syd said all dogs have those wrinkles.
> http://images.petsadviser.com.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/snarling-dog.png
> The parents are pretty but if theres, wolf in them its very little, I see a lot of mal in the liter colored animal and in the black there is definately quite abit of gsd there along with something else, but as far as wolf, if there's any its not very much at all by looking at the pics of the parents.
> I definately wouldnt go around telling everyone you have a wolfdog either beings you're living in a illegal area.


Going to echo the legality of it. Considering wolf hybrids/wolfdogs aren't legal in your part of the country... I would definitely not tell anyone to even come close to making someone think your dog has wolf. I still think he looks a lot like my childhood purebred GSD we had growing up!


----------



## KSTollers (May 27, 2009)

That puppy is about as cute as it gets!!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Cindy23323 said:


> Sure would love for you to send me the pics of the parents either private message, or even my email address which is [email protected]
> 
> As far as line of wrinkles I have no idea what you're referring too, and I have two very high content animals. And two front paws together? Thats not a wolf trait unless you're just referring to a really narrow chest, which I can't make out by any of the pics you have shared right now.


I wouldn't be posting your email address if I were you, unless you REALLY love spam.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

PeachCream said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments, just to answer some of your questions.
> Here are 2 more photos of him to show his build, sorry about the floor! My mother was trying to retouch the tiles by ripping them out lol.
> View attachment 49714
> View attachment 49722


He looks a lot more wolf-like to me in these two pictures than the first ones. He is super cute though - good luck with your new addition!


----------



## PeachCream (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks Cindy for reviewing the parents.

I dont tell anyone he's part wolf unless it's family or friends. Just a malamute mix to anyone else. I was originally going to get a tamaskan dog but they were overpriced and looked badly bred. I know wolf hybrids can often be placed in the wrong homes that don't understand it's very much a wild animal. I got a low content so I can still have very much a dog that's easy to handle. If he was a high content it would have been illegal for him to be shipped to me.

I love wolves and would never say he had the genes just to sound cool, I have just rescued enough coyote and wolf mixes to know he does have the hybrid traits. As he grows I hope to share more photos. Thanks everyone.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

PeachCream said:


> Thanks Cindy for reviewing the parents.
> 
> I dont tell anyone he's part wolf unless it's family or friends. Just a malamute mix to anyone else. I was originally going to get a tamaskan dog but they were overpriced and looked badly bred. I know wolf hybrids can often be placed in the wrong homes that don't understand it's very much a wild animal. I got a low content so I can still have very much a dog that's easy to handle. If he was a high content it would have been illegal for him to be shipped to me.
> 
> I love wolves and would never say he had the genes just to sound cool, I have just rescued enough coyote and wolf mixes to know he does have the hybrid traits. As he grows I hope to share more photos. Thanks everyone.


I'm really interested to see what he looks like as he grows!


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

PeachCream said:


> Thanks Cindy for reviewing the parents.
> 
> I dont tell anyone he's part wolf unless it's family or friends. Just a malamute mix to anyone else. I was originally going to get a tamaskan dog but they were overpriced and looked badly bred. I know wolf hybrids can often be placed in the wrong homes that don't understand it's very much a wild animal. I got a low content so I can still have very much a dog that's easy to handle. If he was a high content it would have been illegal for him to be shipped to me.
> 
> I love wolves and would never say he had the genes just to sound cool, I have just rescued enough coyote and wolf mixes to know he does have the hybrid traits. As he grows I hope to share more photos. Thanks everyone.


Having any wolf genes at all, is illegal being shipped to you, in ontario the law isnt going by content. Its wolfdog period. And you said you wouldnt tell anyone but family or friends. Sorry but you just told the entire world by stating it on the internet.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Your pup is very cute!! I saw one Mal/Wolf mix at the Indian Reservation, but he was grown up.


----------



## PeachCream (Feb 22, 2013)

Cindy23323 said:


> Having any wolf genes at all, is illegal being shipped to you, in ontario the law isnt going by content. Its wolfdog period. And you said you wouldnt tell anyone but family or friends. Sorry but you just told the entire world by stating it on the internet.


I joined this forum because it had other wolfdog owners and I just wanted to share some photos. I have rescued many higher content animals that could have ended up in the wrong hands and in many cases death. I would never get an illegal animal on purpose especially if I knew he could be put down, he looks much more like a tamaskan dog and most people don't see any wolf in him at all, no matter how low content I just wanted to simply share his unique heritage.

Wolves should be not kept as pets periode but when I saw his parents they looked more like malamute husky mixes, if he had a little wolf in him I already knew from my past experience it was nothing to worry about, especially if physically he can be presented as a malamute/shepherd mix. If I did not purchase Essence somebody else would and probably with not as much experience with dogs in general as myself.

I respect your care for these animals but Essence is low content as you stated yourself and could not pass as a wolf, many agouti huskies and sable shepherds could appear as hybrids to the public, heck I found a lost husky and returned it to the owners, they told me just because he howls that he was part wolf but I stayed quiet as they were so happy to have their dog back.


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

My only point is, is that you you're self are putting him at risk by claiming he's a wolfdog on here, beings you stated where you lived. If you wanted to share the fact that you have a wolfdog then you should of never told anyone on here which provience you live in so everyone knows you're in an illegal area.
There is other forums too with alot of owners
http://www.wolfdogforum.com/
and
http://www.raskbb.com/sybilsden/index.php


----------



## PeachCream (Feb 22, 2013)

Cindy23323 said:


> My only point is, is that you you're self are putting him at risk by claiming he's a wolfdog on here, beings you stated where you lived. If you wanted to share the fact that you have a wolfdog then you should of never told anyone on here which provience you live in so everyone knows you're in an illegal area.
> There is other forums too with alot of owners
> http://www.wolfdogforum.com/
> and
> http://www.raskbb.com/sybilsden/index.php


He is a low content so if I'm going to post ill just call him a mix instead just to be safe. Not sure if I can change the title of this thread. Thanks for the links!


----------

